# Good plant/bad plant for goats?



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 1, 2017)

I have some plants (weeds) that I am not sure of their value to goats- either good or bad.  I try to I D  them and sometimes I am successful, sometimes not.  In either case, I still am not sure whether they are good or bad for goats.  There are threads that ask about one specific plant (like brown/black eyed susans- good for goats, they replied) or show poisonous plants (like black cherry, azalea, rhododendron, buttercup, nightshade, avacado...), but this thread is about identifying many different plants and ask about them in relation to goat nutrition.   

Here's an example photo of a plant from our paddock in Raleigh in September.  My goats don't seem to be interested in it, but that doesn't mean they won't eat it at some point-


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm in TX and don't know what that plant is, so am of little help in that regard. In my limited experience, goats seem to know what they can eat and how much of it. Here's a link to known bad plants. You'd have to ID the plant and look to see if it's here or not.  http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks @Latestarter, for that list.  Anyone know what the plant is?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 10, 2017)

This morning I beat the bounds digging up autumn olive bushes which had sprung up here and there.  While I was at it, I tried to dig up as many stray privet and holly as I could.  Does anyone know if goats can eat autumn olive?  What about privet?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 10, 2017)

Mine love privet. As for the autumn olive, I don't know. You could offer them some (small amount) and see what they do... It's not listed as hazardous...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Autumn olive is great for goats, and has the proper calciumhosphorous ratio as well.


----------

